# Mark Smith Benefit Trial



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Mark your calendars JUNE 14th at the Spillway we will have a trail to benefit Mark,as he is down with eye trouble,and needs everyones help.More details will follow.......FFI Contact me or Dink Sammuels.It will be a medium Q set up....couple of series....then food and fellowship.Needed donations are ribbons,poppers,and raffle items.
Jay: 225-936-4013


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Jay,

Please PM me and I will be glad to send a raffle item or 2 since I can not attend.

Gwen Jones


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jay, I'll bring the poppers and will contact Shayne to order ribbons.

We are ALL hoping his eyesight returns to normal! One never knows when something tragic like this can happen and it can happen to anyone at anytime!


Hope to see everyone June 14th.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Please post or PM an address. Black Warrior Retriever Club would like to contribute to the cause.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

Montgomery Retriever Club will make a donation


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jay and Bobby, i owe you phone calls and will be in touch soon.

Mark has the FULL SUPPORT of EntryExpress and Dogs Afield. I would be honored to put this event on EE for my good friend Mark.

He's got to get better. Other than karoke, the only thing the poor sob can do is train dogs, and there's no money in karoke.

I can't wait till he's back to normal. Sooo many great jokes involving his eyesight and his "women". Until, i'll keep praying hard for him.

Shayne Mehringer


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

count North Texas in for a donation, Mark is long time friend and good guy, hoping for a speedy and complete recovery for him


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Where can I send some raffle items?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jay and Shayne should have all the details up soon.


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Where can I send some raffle items?


Jay-
Get us some info. I can donate as well and would be honored to help. 

T-Roy


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Chattanooga is IN.....and (just a thought...) you might want to consider TWO raffles...one *here*, and one at the trial.....

kg


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

So sorry to hear of Mark's trouble. I'll be happy to make a donation to buy some flyers or whatever is needed. Dang tough deal. Mark has had a terrific Spring. Look forward to details on making donations/raffle items. In the meantime we'll be praying for a recovery. 
Franco let me know what I can do.. 
Gene


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

I have heard great things about Mark, and both my Mom and I have had some fairly interesting eye problems. I understand not being able to see. We are thankful for Duke University! Please let those of us who can not attend know how we can help. And Keith-if you do a raffle let me know-will send money w/ a friend.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow...Thanks for all the support ! I wanted to talk to Shayne before assuming he would help organize this thing as far as donations and entries.In exactly 12 minutes after posting I had four calls regarding help,and have been on the phone ever since.things are falling into place by the hour,so I will post much more info after talking to Shayne.Thank ya'll sooooooo much.

Jay Dufour
6764 Shiloh Baptist Church Rd.

Pine Grove,La. 70453


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks to Y farms for the fliers that will be available for a donation.Ben will be game steward.Bob Boudet and David Maronge will judge and Jami Dufour will judge puppies.More info to come....Hey Chris...can you make this a sticky?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I spoke with the leadership of the South La. RC earlier. They will host the actual event on June 14th in the Bonnet Carre Spillway. They have offered their equipment and workers. Members of both the Ponchatrain and Amite RC have also offered to help. 

Entries will be hosted by the Cajun Riviera Club through Entry Express.net. There is talk of a Puppy Stakes!!!
CRFTC will workout those details with EE. Details to come.

I like KG's idea of doing both an on-line and at event auctions. I'll have to see how we can accomplish that.

Jay Dufour and his training group delevoped this idea. Jay will collect all donated items for the auction.

I'm sure that as soon as Mark can see and read, he can tell you what he's been through and what his plans are.

Thanks and stay posted as this progresses.

Frank DaRoza
Sec/Tres CRFTC


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Mark and I can't express to all of you how touched he is by the outpouring of generosity all across the country. He still can not see. He had one eye operated on last week and will have an operation on his left eye tomorrow. His retnas became detached through normal wear and tear while training. It could have something to do with years of running water blinds into the sun(glare) and his eyes are rejecting the retanas. 

Many well known A-List trainers all across the country have stepped up and have offered to take his dogs while he is out for the next several months. They are doing so as their way of helping as Mark will still be paid! What a great bunch of Pros and Mark will name and thank them with an ad in RFTN.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Entry Express will have the event up by tomorrow.All the calls and Emails are encouraging.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

I am down with it!!!!!!!!!!
JAY/BOOTY, Let me know how I can help from the west side of the state.
There are several outfits that I can get raffle items from over hear and
I will spread the word to our club members.

I'LL BE DERE


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Raymond.We are going to do as KG suggested for the raffle.Mark goes for the second surgery today.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Shayne was busy burning the midnight oil last night working on getting this set up. I'm hoping he got in touch with Bobby Boudet to get all the info about the event; entry fee, time etc. Then, all I have to do enable entries through Cajun Riviera.

There should be 5 catagories one could enter. 

1) Mark Smith Benefit Trial
2) Mark Smith Benefit Puppy Trial
3) 4) & 5) will be the three biggest raffle items
All other raffle items will be done at the event run by SLRC.
One of those on-line raffle items might just be a TriTroncis Pro100 G2


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Sounds like a plan, Franco.....congrats on getting so far, so fast!

Keep us posted on Mark's condition after his surgery today if you would.

kg


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I spoke with Shayne this morning and the event should be up by now. The three events on EE are
Donation Stake (non running dogs)
All Age Stake 
Puppy Stake 

*Hunt Testers don't let the title "All Age" keep you away, the setups are going to be similar to a qualifing stake you would have maybe seen 10-20 years ago. Thats why I am pulling my dad out of retriever retirement to judge. It should be a whole lot of fun.

As soon as we know what the raffle item(s) are a seperate raffle stake will be posted.
I spoke with Mark last night and he is so over whelmed by the support from the retriever community. He is looking forward to the near future when he can thank everyone and dedicate a special Karaoke song at the next event. 

When I brought this idea up to our training group I was thinking this would be a small fun trial maybe 20 dogs. But this is shaping up to be something much bigger. And let me tell you, if you can make it, come on down, the spillway looks the best it has in many years. The flood waters washed all the trash and weeds out the ponds and as soon as the USACE and the Parish get the roads back in shape we will be back in business. The way it looks, the fall trial will have some great grounds this year so mark your calanders. Oh yea as it looks now the trial dates MAY be moving to the first or second week in December so we can beat the heat. 

Any questions on the benefit trial you can also call me (985) 373-8064
Thanks
Bobby


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Enter through Entry Express;

https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedI....aspx?eid=2659


Some of the Raffle items will be on there soon.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow... Nine donations and two entries so far.loooookin good!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

EE link not working on this page.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I did a search and found it.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

CS that will work. Go to home page of EE, do search on Mark Smith, that will bring you to the benefit page.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's the correct link

https://www.entryexpress.net/LoggedIn/ViewEvent.aspx?eid=2659

16 Donations in just a couple hours. I don't give a damn what anyone says... there are a lot of GOOD PEOPLE in dogs. This kinda stuff gives me goosebumps.

SM


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

I see that Honcho is entered in the benefit trial................Pretty COOL.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Russell Archer said:


> I see that Honcho is entered in the benefit trial................Pretty COOL.


That is cool, hope he can handle the spillway!

Did anyone read the sire and dam to John Caire's dog he entered, Fido Dough? I almost fell out of the chair!


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

This is better than Christmas, "TIS BETTER TO GIVE THAN RECIEVE"!!


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Holy Cow!!!!

Jessica Alba is handling Shayne's dawg 

 Yesss.....


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> ....Hey Chris...can you make this a sticky?


I'm not Chris, but I can make it a Sticky for you!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Cat Squirrel said:


> Holy Cow!!!!
> 
> Jessica Alba is handling Shayne's dawg
> 
> Yesss.....


NFC AFC Honcho is entered. If anyone can beat Honcho, it's Jessica!!!

SM


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi...This is Raven....dont mess around and give me a guaranteed place.......callin ya'll out!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

> I just got off the phone with Mark and I can't express to all of you how touched he is by the outpouring of generosity all across the country. He still can not see. He had one eye operated on last week and will have an operation on his left eye tomorrow. His retnas became detached through normal wear and tear while training. It could have something to do with years of running water blinds into the sun(glare) and his eyes are rejecting the retanas.


Retinas do not become detached because of "wear and tear of training" or running water blinds. Our bodies do not "reject" our own tissue. There are many reasons why people can develop detached retinas, dog training is not one of them.

Best wishes to Mark; retinal detachment surgery is a long process. Having to endure going through the procedure in both eyes at the same time would challenge anyones psyche.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any have Tom Lott's phone number? Please PM me.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I never did get around to a Raffle of one of my "SuitCase Cookers".

If someone can make arrangements to meet me or my Son, I would be happy to donate one.

Jerry


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jerry said:


> I never did get around to a Raffle of one of my "SuitCase Cookers".
> 
> If someone can make arrangements to meet me or my Son, I would be happy to donate one.
> 
> Jerry


Thanks Jer, that would be an awesome prize!

I'll have to check with our Lake Charles member to see if he is going to be in your area.


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Jerry & Mr. Booty,

PM1ed ya.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey If anyone plans to walk up enter.....PLEASE lemmie know so we have plenty to eat and drink.

Thanks


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Big THANKS to Gundog Supply for the THREE 25$ gift certificates !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ya'll Commin ?


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi The Raffle can be found by going to Entry Express ....search "cajun" see drop down list for raffle to enter.tri Tronics collar,Avery Ruff stand and other items,and three months training from Country Air Kennels in Kokomo Ms.10$ per chance.....thanks everyone !


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

For ya'll that are running,we will be just off the main road ...near the oak tree....cant miss it.We will have a cop to keep the crawfishermen at bay.We will set up tents and such too.Hope to start running dogs as soon as we have any there ready.Probably 7:15 or so. EVERYONE bring plenty to drink( water,pop) ...we will have beer and pop at the party,as well as poboys and a nice salad.Mark will be there as well!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ron Mathis of Ponchahoa Kennels donated the pigeons for the puppy stake today.....Thanks Ron!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Well....We did it! We had 33 AA dogs and 13 puppies come out and brave the heat,and rain storms to run their dogs.I dont believe we had one dog even get wobbly.The judges set up short,challenging series and got awswers without the use of binox ! The tailgate party was well attended,and we gave everybody raffle tickets for the many items we had.Thanks everyone that ran,and helped pull this off.Special thanks to Y Farms for Donating the fliers ! Ben drove down for 7 AM sick as a dog to deliver them.Ben you da man,I hope you get to feel better ASAP.We will post up the placements ASAP too,as I dont remember all of them.....The only one we couldnt forget is Tracy with his puppy Louie.....because he kept announcing it!!!!!!!!!! It was a blast !!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ah...Dont forget to send me your address if you won any of the online raffle items.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

1st Chuck McCall - Boo
2nd Mark Sehon - Whiskey
3rd Bobby Lane - Ali
Not sure of the rest of the placements
Did ya'll hear, Tracey Farmer won the Jr Puppy Stake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

4th-Alan Sandifer-Gabe

2d Puppy Stakes-Alan Sandifer-Missi

That is all I remember. 

It was a very nice event. Jay, his boys, Dink and the other guys worked their tails off. I actually won a raffle item, which is a sure sign the end of the world is eminent!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Tracy won the puppy stake!!!!!!


----------



## labadored (Jun 9, 2006)

I had a great time at the event, even with the heat & rain. It was my 1st field trial & only the 2nd time I have handled my own dogs. Met a lot of really nice people & saw some old friends. It was our 33rd anniversary -- so my husband even came out to cheer me on. Jolt & Maggie were really decent about letting me run them -- didn't even act embarrassed!
Thanks for all your work on the event Jay -- Mark sure has some great friends!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Betsy,we really enjoyed having you,and your fine dogs.Again...Happy Anniversary !!!!!!


----------



## labadored (Jun 9, 2006)

Jay Dufour said:


> Betsy,we really enjoyed having you,and your fine dogs.Again...Happy Anniversary !!!!!!


Thanks Jay -- but you did push thru the "old fall" with your 3rd one!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Bwahhhha Sure did! Didnt even check up.....scoopin up that long bird!!!!.......We're talking bout wives ya'll..............


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

I heard they were pulling Tracy's first place win, something about excessive lining on the last bird.

Anyway, thanks to everyone that came and ran and to all who made donations. I can assure you it was well appreciated. 

Also, did anyone leave some chairs? I picked up a few at the trial that were left. Let me know. 
985-373-8064


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Ha ha ha......Old falls and wives....that was funny 

A short note to everyone. 

Thanks to everyone who donated and helped get this event pulled-off. *Jay* and *Shayne* deserve specific kudos and I also want to mention Jay's boys, Jacque and Shelby, who put all those birds spot-on and sat out in the rain with nary a complaint....

Mark did show up at the dinner, and he looked pretty good (I had no idea what to expect).

We saw some really nice dog work and I think everyone had a good time 

BTW....Tracy won the Puppy Stake with Louie


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey Bobby those chairs are SLRC 's Lets consolidate all the equipment Saturday at training group before Dink louses it!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Not these chairs. I think Sehon has the clubs chairs. All I have is one gun stand and one bucket.


----------

